# Speicherzugriffsfehler bei mehreren Emerge Befehlen--gelöst

## markusk21

Guten Tag,

nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation habe ich bei einigen Programmen und bei einigen Paketen einen Speicherzugriffsfehler. Ich habe gemerkt, dass bei gcc der Fehler immer der selbe ist (s.u.).

Ich habe den Kernel neu kompiliert und habe ein "emerge -e system" versucht, der bei gcc hängen bleibt.

Ich weiss nicht weiter. Wenn ich hier keine Lösung finde, werde ich den Rechner wohl noch mal plätten müssen.

Ist es sinnvoll per Live-CD und chroot ein "emerge gcc" zu versuchen? Aber das aktuelle System wird beim chroot ja eh benutzt, nicht?

Ich weiss nicht weiter und hänge die Infos an, die relevant sein könnten.

Kernel: 

2.6.16-gentoo-r7

Link zu .config: http://kreth.mine.nu/config

emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext 3ds X aac acl acpi aim allegro alsa amd apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid asf async audiofile automount bash-completion bitmap-fonts blender-game bluetooth bootsplash bzip2 cardbus cdparanoia cdr cdrom chroot cli cpudetection crypt css cups curl directfb disk-cache dlloader doc dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread editor eds effects emboss encode examples exif fame fat fbcon firefox font-server foomaticdb ftp fuse gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glibc-omitfp glut gnokii gnustep gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hpn icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inkjar ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jfs jpeg jpeg2k jumpplay kde latex latin1 lcms libg++ libwww live logitech-mouse mad mikmod mime mjpeg moneyplex motif mozcalendar mozdevelop mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer multiuser musepack mysql ncurses nforce2 nfs ngui nls nokia6600 nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia objc odbc ogg openal opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf perl plugin png pnp pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs remote samba scanner sdl sensord session smartcard sockets socks5 spell spl sql ssl subtitles swat sysfs syslog tcltk tcpd teamarena tetex tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vfat vnc vorbis wifi win32codecs winbind wma wmf wxgtk1 wxwindows xine xml xmms xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_mouse input_devices_keyboard input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_de linguas_en_GB userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/cp -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/../include  /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/cp/lex.c -o cp/lex.o

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fprofile-generate -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wold-style-definition      -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -Icp -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/cp -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/../include  /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/cp/parser.c -o cp/parser.o

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/cp/parser.c: In function `cp_parser_type_specifier':

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/gcc-3.4.6/gcc/cp/parser.c:8835: interner Compiler-Fehler: Speicherzugriffsfehler

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [cp/parser.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stageprofile_build] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1468:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1342:   Called die

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Hmm, fehlen noch Infos? 

Bitte helft mir, kann ich etwas kontrollieren oder anpassen?

Gruß

MarkusLast edited by markusk21 on Thu Jul 13, 2006 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## XMath

Hi,

folgendes würde ich machen: Gehäuse des Rechners aussaugen, alle Lüfter auf Funktion testen, Speicher testen.

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Vorher die Temp. zu checken ist auch keine schlechte Idee.

Hast du den CPU übertaktet?

Tobi

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, wenn es an der Temperatur liegt, sollte der Fehler doch an einer zufälligen Stelle auftreten, nicht? Übertaktet ist nichts und es lief bis zur Neuinstallation alles zuverlässig.

Ausaugen kann ich natürlich machen, aber wie kann ich den Speicher testen, muss ich ihn in einen anderen Rechner einbauen oder so? 

Der Proz war tatsächlich heiß und staubig. gcc ist jetzt durchgelaufen.

Ich setzte es mal als gelöst.

Vielen Dank jedenfalls Ihr beiden.

Markus

----------

